# OctoBanger / OctoPill sound issue



## ninjapear (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello all!

I bought a few OctoPills to setup some props for Halloween this year. They seem to be working fine but I have an odd issue with the sounds. Not sure if this is an OctoPill thing or an OctoBanger thing. When I first turn on the system, no sound plays. If I trigger the first scare, the relays sequence activates but there is no scare sound. Once the sequence is done, the ambient sound now plays. If I trigger again, I do hear the scare sound as expected. However, after that the ambient does not play and it does the same thing as described. Every other trigger has no sound...

Any ideas?

Thanks
Karl


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure I can offer any specific advice, but here are a few things to consider:

Has it always been this way? If the issue started with some change, it might be good to take a look at what changed at that specific point, see if you can change it back, get the system working, then go forward and see where the exact issue starts.

Does your mp3 player work correctly when manually triggered? It seems like something might not be correct there. Either the mp3 is wanting a continuous signal or a 'reset' signal, or the octo is sending a continuous or reset signal (in opposition to what the mp3 needs).

I believe there are also entries in the octo software for 'ambient' and 'scare' tracks? Guess those are correct and not inverted?

It is also fairly easy to plug something in backwards, or 'one pin off' - though that would typically lead to something not working at all - but never hurts to check.

I don't know that this will help, but if you can post more info, pics, wiring, etc - someone more knowledgeable than I will surely come along!


----------



## ninjapear (Aug 14, 2021)

To follow up here this appears to be an issue with the MP3 serial board itself that is a known issue. I cannot find the original board that they recommend. I did get a reply from Eric at Fatal Mentality saying he is trying to resolve with his next release. Unfortunately the Fatal Mentality site and his email address went offline. I hope that is just temporary.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Googling "Fatal Mentality" comes up with https://www.scarecompany.com/


----------

